# Bowtech Extreme Solo Help



## pizzitem (Aug 18, 2008)

I have an Extreme Solo that I bought I think in 2001 that I would like to setup from start to finish. Could you guys please help me? 

Well I need to get a new string first. With that being said how long of a string do I need. The orginal writing on the bow faded away but I took it to a shop and I think they called Bowtech and asked them what the string length was. They wrote down a length of 90 5/8 is this correct?

I think my situation is unique because I think I bought this bow in 2001 because it came with the PF cam. I remember going to an archery shop after this and getting the Infinity put on. The Infinity Cam has DS 6 on it. I don't think they came out with this cam until 2002 so that is why I say 2001. 

As for my draw length I'm shooting a 08 Guardian at 26 1/4. 

Another thing is the Brace Height what do I set this to? At that time the solo came with two different Brace Heights will changing the cam affect this measurement. Well so far I believe I have the longer Brace Height Version. 
Would I go by the Brace Height for the 02 model or the 01?


Thanks 
Jeff


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

For the bows you mentioned your probally best calling bowtech direct an dthey will be able ot look all the specs for you even with changing cams. And as far as re setting up your bow you can only improve your bows performance with a set of custom strings. I have been getting mine from Ron at Extreme Bowstrings for 3 years now and they come as you order them. PERFECT. Ron can answer alot of questions on putting new strings on and tuning issues. He goes by EXTREME 1 on AT but as far as cams and such on your bows he may or may not have your answers but is always willing to help. Send him a PM and see.


----------

